# Wish I could show you my hive.



## DrDoorlock (Mar 5, 2013)

*picture uploads*

Maybe this will work. Nope. Goodnight all.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: picture uploads*

Welcome to Beesource!

Posting photos directly using forum tools can be a pain. The easiest solution to to post them to a photo host and then link to them in your Beesource post.

An easy solution is to open a free http://photobucket.com/ account, upload your photos to that site, and then link them here.

If you want a step-by-step guide to using Photobucket with Beesource, see post #8 of this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/show...-Photo-pragram

The thread linked above is a guide for posting links that the reader needs to click on. You can also post photos inline that display with the text. Photobucket calls that "Direct", and then you need to use the "Insert Image" button on the Beesource message toolbar. Choose the URL tab, un-click the checkbox and paste the link.


----------



## DrDoorlock (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: picture uploads*

Thank you! I'll bee back shortly.


----------



## DrDoorlock (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: picture uploads*

Thanks again, Graham. I'll work on embedding later. Please let me know if this DOES NOT work.

http://s1311.beta.photobucket.com/user/DrDoorlock/media/HiveFrontAndBack_zps95e83ef6.jpg.html


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: picture uploads*

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ing-and-Uploading-Photos-on-Threads-and-Posts

Check out this thread of mine. The last post is what worked for me.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

*Re: picture uploads*

It works DrDoor. Looks nice.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: picture uploads*

Looks good DrDoor, link works for me and looks like you enjoyed your painting.


----------

